
Conservatives’ culture wars come to Silicon Valley - lnguyen
https://www.politico.com/story/2017/12/27/tech-conservatives-culture-wars-silicon-valley-319244
======
Barrin92
One has to admit that there's something amusing about 'conservatives' (in
quotes because I don't want to throw everybody into a group with Bannon et al)
demanding diversity for its own sake when it's about representing their views
in areas like the Silicon valley.

We've kind of made a 180 degree turn where people who liked to go on about
absolute truths and so forth now demand inclusion simply because they are
excluded, even if that exclusion occurs for completely benign or healthy
reasons.

There is not a great liberal conspiracy that makes Bannon's views unpopular,
it's just that his culture war is as unpopular in a successful melting pot as
young earth creationism is in a room full of physicists. His views are not
violently suppressed, nobody wants to silence him for spreading a truth only
he has access to, it's just that people are simply tired of it.

